
Easiest Webserver for Node Js, PHP, Python with Support for Free SSL (Let's Enc) - kasra85
https://github.com/githubsaturn/captainduckduck
======
skellertor
This is very cool. The fact that it handles load balancing, clustering, and
SSL is great. I started with Rancher, but I currently use AWS ecs (ec2
container service) and setting up the elb was a pain. Nice job! This is legit!
Maybe move this to Show HN so more people can see it

~~~
kasra85
Thanks! :) It doesn't let me edit this post. I probably have to re-post it.

~~~
grzm
You can also contact the mods via the Contact link in the footer: they can
update the post for you.

------
kasra85
I opened sourced the platform that I made to serve my personal side projects.
It's basically an open source version of Heroku. Similar to Dokku, except it
comes with Free SSL certificate support, clusing support, web interface and
etc. Let me know what you think :)

